# Roxys babies are here!! :-)



## Iheartroxyrat (Feb 22, 2012)

View attachment 5102
so far i count 13!


----------



## PitterPatter (Feb 28, 2012)

Ohh! They're adorable. <3
How did she end up being pregnant?
Are you keeping any?


----------



## Iheartroxyrat (Feb 22, 2012)

my husband didnt realize that they were being kept sepratley for quarentine and until Sparty was fixed and while i was away at a wedding, Sparty got out and my husband dropped him in with Roxy! i got home two days later and counted two rats in one cage instead of one! lol i was pretty fuming, theres a post on here called husband needs rat training haha  yes i have about 7 ppl intrested in her pups,(ive already told them that they have to take two lol) its actually really hard to get hand raised pups in this part of idaho and alot of my friends have fallen for miss Roxy and were very interested in adopting some of her pups, and what ever babies dont get adopted im going to keep  ive got a huge dog crate that me and my husband are turning into a rat cage (its about the size of a ferret nation, it was meant for our 90 pound doberman but he never used it lol) and ive got a 55 gallon tank (where the babies will grow up in) and two rat manors, and a whole back room for rats lol  so ive just been enjoying this whole process with her cute belly and now the squeaky lil pups


----------



## katkandy (Mar 3, 2012)

Congrats Roxy!!! So much for the small litter...13 is a pretty decent number! (I know they can have up to 20 tho). I've been following your threads to see when the big moment would happen. You sound so excited Iheartroxyrat! I bet you are beaming with pride. I hope they all make it, they are luck lucky little babies to have not one, but TWO loving mummas. Keep us informed. I have three boy ratties and three kids so my baby days are over . I'm going to live my baby dreams thru you and Roxy in Idaho!!! (hope thats ok).


----------



## RocketJr2008 (Jan 25, 2012)

how cute wish you luck


----------



## Iheartroxyrat (Feb 22, 2012)

katkandy said:


> Congrats Roxy!!! So much for the small litter...13 is a pretty decent number! (I know they can have up to 20 tho). I've been following your threads to see when the big moment would happen. You sound so excited Iheartroxyrat! I bet you are beaming with pride. I hope they all make it, they are luck lucky little babies to have not one, but TWO loving mummas. Keep us informed. I have three boy ratties and three kids so my baby days are over . I'm going to live my baby dreams thru you and Roxy in Idaho!!! (hope thats ok).


thank you! and yes of course u can! i am being a worry wart over them lol good thing Roxy trusts me! if i see something stuck on one of them i use a natural baby wipe and gentley wipe it off haha. roxy is totally wiped out too poor girl! oh and she added one more when i wasnt looking lol so now theres 14 all together! i hope they all make it too  i love that roxy lets me take so many pics of her i think she likes being the center of attention ha. i will be worried about the babies all making it pron until the end of week one or two cuz if they make it that far they will do well! im just glad they are finally here and that they were born with me sitting right by the cage! i had actually dozed off with roxy on my lap and she started to get contractions so i put her back in her nursery cage and i dozed again and woke up to a single loud squeaky pinky in there! its surprising how fast they all come!! poor Roxy!! lol she did great tho!!


----------



## katkandy (Mar 3, 2012)

after birthing three 'watermelons' myself i wonder if it hurts the rats to deliver? Did you actually see any of the bubs come out? Was Roxy squeaking or anything? I get the feeling it's all relatively quick and painless for them...lucky sods!


----------



## Iheartroxyrat (Feb 22, 2012)

i watched about half of them pop out, she seemed uncomfortable when the contractions hit, and i could tell that she was wiped out too lol their babies dont develope as much as ours do in the womb, its pretty interesting!


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

Congratulations, Roxy looks like she did great!


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

Congrats you are a grandma


----------



## Iheartroxyrat (Feb 22, 2012)

its more like im mom #2 lol Roxy has decided shes not cut out to b a mommy :-( and last night she lost 5 pups, for some reason she doesnt like them any more. i have to put her in a small "nursing box" to force her to sit above them so they can nurse, theres still 8 and they all have full bellies and look pretty healthy, they have already grown from yesterday! i have to wipe their lil bums to make them potty and rub them gently after they nurse to stimulate their digestion. i also called my vet so maybe we can find a foster mommy :-/ some animals and humans.. lol arent meant to be mommies i guess!


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

Lol awh  breaks my heart too know some of the pups passed. I hope the rest become healthy and strong though


----------



## Iheartroxyrat (Feb 22, 2012)

i know :-( i gave them a little funeral in my backyard... im going to try really hard to not lose another one! if i notice one that doesnt have a full belly, i hold Roxy and let it nurse alone. but i am soooo grateful she still nurses them, even if it is forced lol but that milk really cant be replaced ya know? they really need that healthy first week milk, once they make it that far i can prob take over half the feedings and give them some cat milk, then hopefully after a another week or two they wont need to depend on mom as much and when they open their yes ill make sure they have lots of food to choose from, im just taking this day by day, its pretty over whelming tho!


----------



## PitterPatter (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm sorry about the loses. 
So much happened since I last posted. I hope that the rest keep a full belly, and she might get used to it over the week and feed them until weaned. Being a mommy is scary for a pet rat. 
Can you see the patterns coming through in the skin yet?


----------



## Iheartroxyrat (Feb 22, 2012)

i know, isnt it crazy? i kinda think she thinks the babies caused her the pain so shes stayin the heck away lol id be scared of 14 babies too :-/ but i think it will make a huge differnce making her feed them, the vet said she might get attached to them again and take back her mommy ways, i did notice that she laid down for them just an hour ago at the last feeding, thats a big improvemant from last night! when i put her in last night she threw a fit and stood the whole time pushing the pups away. i am so glad that i was worried and checked on her late last night. i just had a gut feeling that something was wrong, the vet said it happens alot in other animals too. but as long as they are getting milk from mom, going potty and staying warm i think the rest will make it! and theres a good chance mom will decide she wants them again  and yes im starting to see markings! i see two hooded, im guessing black hoods, and one that is the only one that doesnt have dark eyes under the skin so im guessing that one is a PEW or a creamy  the ones that have made it are little fighters! they are bigger then ysterday already and when im wiping them they squirm and squeak and kick! i think thats a good sign of healthy ratlings! lol


----------



## Iheartroxyrat (Feb 22, 2012)

oh and two of the babies look all black too so im guessing berkshires?


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

Sorry to hear about you losing the 5 babies Good luck with the others; sounds like you are doing everything you can


----------



## PitterPatter (Feb 28, 2012)

What a collection.  The one with the possible red eyes will look beautiful I'm sure. I love animals with red eyes. x3


----------



## Iheartroxyrat (Feb 22, 2012)

oh i know! im so very excited! and the pale one is a big healthy pup! i cant wait to see what they all are  like i said, they are all fighters, and im going to try everything i can to save them. roxy is acting alittle better but i think some of the ones that passed were crushed on accident :-( it might actually ba alot better that only the strongest healthiest babies have made it, plus its not as hard for her to care for them now... still makes me sad, i hope they are having fun back in heaven


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

Sorry about the losses


----------



## Iheartroxyrat (Feb 22, 2012)

its alot better then it could have been, i could have lost all of them... these things happen, im just grateful i can do alot of the mothering for roxy lol and every day that passes makes the babies stronger and less likely to pass, so im just remaining positive and i will do everything i can for the babies! i need lots of love and support on here guys, for the pups and Roxy, i really believe that she is doing what she can, poor thing just doesnt understand.. well some cute stuff is the babies already respond to my voice when i talk to them or touch them they start squeaking and moving around  the pups that make it will be very handled and believe im their real mommy ha i bet they will be super sweet and love humans alot after being raised by one


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

Lol, true, that's part of life.

They should be really tame and used to people when they're older.

Good luck with them, Roxy and Spartacus must be proud parents, haha!

P.S Trouble sleeping again?


----------

